# Aligning a 2012 Cruze tomorrow



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Front or rear hit? If it is the front, there is nothing adjustable from the factory besides toe. But you knew that, lol. Even after swapping out the suspension on mine, total toe was off by a tiny amount. 

I would like to know if the rear twist beam has any adjustability for toe besides shims.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Front or rear hit? If it is the front, there is nothing adjustable from the factory besides toe. But you knew that, lol. Even after swapping out the suspension on mine, total toe was off by a tiny amount.
> 
> I would like to know if the rear twist beam has any adjustability for toe besides shims.


They make shims for the rear hub.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

For our Fit, one can adjust total toe by loosening the two bolts that hold in the twist beam. I am wondering if there is similar adjustability in the Cruze.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Is Cruze like the old J/N bodies where you grind the strut towers for caster and struts for camber?
For that matter most GM cars needed at least one strut mounting hole ground for caster adjustment.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> Is Cruze like the old J/N bodies where you grind the strut towers for caster and struts for camber?
> For that matter most GM cars needed at least one strut mounting hole ground for caster adjustment.


For the front you jave to buy aftermarket cam bolts to adjust camber. No more oblonging holes. These bolts replace the upper bolts that hold the knuckle to the strut

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> For our Fit, one can adjust total toe by loosening the two bolts that hold in the twist beam. I am wondering if there is similar adjustability in the Cruze.


No shims only for toe and camber other than thay nothing for the rear.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Damage was on front right they replaced lower control arm strut and front bumper and other things. 

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

It was not an alignment problem something didn't get fix or or something.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

When I get my pole barn done I would like to some old alignment get for personal use.
There was someone on Craigslist that had some old snapon turn tables and pedestals.
I kinda liked doing alignments other than the older rusty stuff we have up north.


----------

